# Battery Powered Stern Light Options



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I use the Railblaza lights on my SoloSkiff; I wanted some self-contained units that I could remove and mount easily. Excellent products. Check 'em out.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

hipshot said:


> I use the Railblaza lights on my SoloSkiff; I wanted some self-contained units that I could remove and mount easily. Excellent products. Check 'em out.





hipshot said:


> I use the Railblaza lights on my SoloSkiff; I wanted some self-contained units that I could remove and mount easily. Excellent products. Check 'em out.


Thanks hipshot I will check those out !


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I’m really happy with my railblaza mount and a Navisafe light. The mount doubles as my push pole holder.


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Gervais said:


> I’m really happy with my railblaza mount and a Navisafe light. The mount doubles as my push pole holder.
> View attachment 55070
> View attachment 55066
> View attachment 55068


Yes ! Great pics Gervais - exactly what i have been wondering about ! are those all railblaza components ? beside the navisafe light


----------



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Gervais said:


> I’m really happy with my railblaza mount and a Navisafe light. The mount doubles as my push pole holder.
> View attachment 55070
> View attachment 55066
> View attachment 55068


Gervais, i found all the components, question for you - how does the navisafe light attach to the mount shown ? It it magnetic ? Thanks !


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Gervais, does that light meet the height requirement? If so, I really dig that idea!


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Andre said:


> Gervais, i found all the components, question for you - how does the navisafe light attach to the mount shown ? It it magnetic ? Thanks !


Thanks Andre, it magnetically attaches to the railblaza adapter which is the black post. I usually take the whole thing off though since my push pole holder is in most of the time. The only thing I had to make is the 3/4” starboard spacer since my light tab is welded a little under the platform.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

KurtActual said:


> Gervais, does that light meet the height requirement? If so, I really dig that idea!


Thanks kurt, I honestly wasn’t aware a height requirement others than it being the highest object on the boat. It’s the same height as all of the factory installed lights attached to poling platforms I’ve seen


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

A few more pics.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Just looked again, I dunno why I thought there was a height requirement... I cant find it now. Front light looks good too!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

KurtActual said:


> Just looked again, I dunno why I thought there was a height requirement... I cant find it now. Front light looks good too!


One meter above the sidelights (from Appendix 1).


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

hipshot said:


> One meter above the sidelights (from Appendix 1).


I might not be 100% legal with the bow lights on the casting platform. I’m not sure but I recal something about boats under 16’ only needing to run the stern light. Don’t trust me on that one though


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Gotta have sidelights. Look up "Rules of Navigation"


----------

